# Footer immer ganz unten



## HPB (15. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ne ganze Menge html seiten, die alle max die obere Hälfte der Seite füllen. Ganz unten will ich einen Footer ausgeben, so etwa
(c)... last modified:... o.ä.

Das Problem ist, der Footer soll wirklich ganz unten sein (Bildschirmauflösung unabhängig.) Geht das mit reinem HTML oder muss ich JScript hinzuziehen?

Mein Ansatz:

mein text
[...]

```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1" width="100%" height="100%">
	<tr>
		<td valign="bottom" align="left" class="footer" width="100%" height="100">
			Shift-Or algorithm, &copy;&nbsp;<a href="mailto:ccc">...</a>
			last modified:...
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```

Ich habe mir gedacht, wenn ich die Tabelle 100% hoch mache und die spalte nach unten ausrichte, sollte sie die ganze Seite umfassen. Tut sie aber nicht. Sie ist nur so hoch, wie eine Zeile.


----------



## Fabian H (15. September 2004)

Hi,

versuch mal das:

```
CSS:
#footer {
  position: absolute;
  bottom: 0px;
}

HTML:
<div id="footer">(c) 2004, foo bar</div>
```


----------



## Gumbo (15. September 2004)

Folgender Artikel sollte dich weiterbringen:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;A List Apart: Exploring Footers


----------



## HPB (15. September 2004)

*und wenn eine Seite vertikale scrollbars hat?*

Und was mache ich wenn eine Seite nun doch größer als der Bildschirm ist und vertikale scrollbars hat?
Ich habe das ganze umgesetzt wie in dem Link beschrieben:

Ist der Inhalt der HTML- Seite nun größer als die bildschirmhöhe (-->scrollbars), dann wird der Footer am unteren Ende des anfänglich sichtbaren Bereichs positioniert, sprich er überlagert den restlichen verbliebenden content.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------

